# Any suggestions for new project?



## Woodsnot (Feb 21, 2012)

My daughter is finally getting married and I want to make something really nice for a wedding gift. Here's the scoop...i don't have a lathe but have almost everything else. I'm not afraid of complicated projects as long as they don't involve angles. I like mixing woods but may have trouble finding some varieties. Her date is the end of September and I really want to suprise her and her husband.:big_boss:

All ideas pictures and project plans are welcome.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Mike,

You might think about a curio cabinet or collectables cabinet. You could tell them that they need to fill it with good memories of their life together and to never stop filling it up. You could watch the cabinet as it fills up and surprise them with another cabinet for another special occasion, like the birth of your first grandchild.

Just a thought,

Mike too


----------



## Woodsnot (Feb 21, 2012)

Mike, thanks for the suggestion! I really like it but want to consider all options. I may build a collectable cabinet for them anyways. Great idea!


----------



## yipijian (Mar 29, 2012)

how about build sets if wardrobe


----------

